

MongoDB 2.2 Delivers Improved Analytics and Faster Performance - DonnyV
http://www.10gen.com/press/mongodb-22-delivers-improved-analytics-and-faster-performance

======
feyyaz
I actually liked ttl collections and already found an use of it. Db level
locking is also a nice step towards a nice locking.

